# Illustrator skaliert Schatten nicht?



## nordi (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zur Skalierung. Ich habe eine Art Button entwurfen, der mit den Schatten und Inner Glow ausgestattet ist. Wenn ich den aber nun verkleinere skaliert sich der Schatten nicht richtig mit und ist viel zu kräftig. Gibt es da einen Trick, wie man das beheben kann? Habe mal 2 Screenshots als Anhang hinzugefügt.

Vielen Dank für Tipps!


----------



## ink (3. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen
Schau dir des mal, damit erledigt sich dein Problem 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/273438-outline-mitskalieren.html

mfg


----------

